# مشكلة دحان ابيض بمحرك ديزل هل من مساعد في حل المشكلة



## mostafasaad2006 (3 أبريل 2009)

عندي سيارة جديدة راس تريلا صينية الصنع محرك 6 سلندر تربو تشارجر 420 حصان المشكلة تكمن في بعد ادارة السيارة و تسخينها عند الضغط علي دواسة الديزل و زيادة الrpm ينبعث دخان ابيض فقط في هذة الحالة و عند تشغيلها علي السلنسية الدخان طبيعي و لا يتم نقص في مياة التبريد ؟؟
ما سبب هذة المشكلة الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## م زياد حسن (3 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم 
مشكلة الدخان الابيض يعني وجود زيت في حجرة الاحتراق وهذا الزيت يدخل الى الحجرة اما مع الهواء الداخل للمحرك وذلك بسبب خلل في التيربو تشارج يجب التاكد منه جيدا ويمكن معرفة ذلك اذا لاحظت وجود اثار زيت على جوانب مجمع السحب بعد التيربو فهو بحاجة الى اصلاح.
واذا كان التيربو سليم عندها يكون الزيت دخل الى الحجرة بسبب كسر في احدى رنكات البستون عندها يجب فك المحرك و نبديل القطع المهترئه
ارجوا ان اكون قدمت لك بغض الفائدة


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (3 أبريل 2009)

م زياد حسن قال:


> اخي الكريم
> مشكلة الدخان الابيض يعني وجود زيت في حجرة الاحتراق وهذا الزيت يدخل الى الحجرة اما مع الهواء الداخل للمحرك وذلك بسبب خلل في التيربو تشارج يجب التاكد منه جيدا ويمكن معرفة ذلك اذا لاحظت وجود اثار زيت على جوانب مجمع السحب بعد التيربو فهو بحاجة الى اصلاح.
> واذا كان التيربو سليم عندها يكون الزيت دخل الى الحجرة بسبب كسر في احدى رنكات البستون عندها يجب فك المحرك و نبديل القطع المهترئه
> ارجوا ان اكون قدمت لك بغض الفائدة


مشكوور 
و لكن لو كان زيت يدخل حجرة الاحتراق يكون لون العادم ازرق
و لو كان اللون اسود يعني قد يكون مشكلة بالتربو 
اعتقد ان اللون الابيض اما توقيت الحقن غير مضبوط او تلف جوان وش السلندر و تسرب الماء الي غرفة الاحتراق ؟؟؟

ارجو المشاركة من الاعضاء فى الوصول لحل هذة المشكلة؟؟؟


----------



## محمد992 (3 أبريل 2009)

انا اتوقع اخي مصطفى زي ماقلت في مشكلة في جلب البلوف


----------



## commander 15 (3 أبريل 2009)

م زياد حسن قال:


> اخي الكريم
> مشكلة الدخان الابيض يعني وجود زيت في حجرة الاحتراق وهذا الزيت يدخل الى الحجرة اما مع الهواء الداخل للمحرك وذلك بسبب خلل في التيربو تشارج يجب التاكد منه جيدا ويمكن معرفة ذلك اذا لاحظت وجود اثار زيت على جوانب مجمع السحب بعد التيربو فهو بحاجة الى اصلاح.
> واذا كان التيربو سليم عندها يكون الزيت دخل الى الحجرة بسبب كسر في احدى رنكات البستون عندها يجب فك المحرك و نبديل القطع المهترئه
> ارجوا ان اكون قدمت لك بغض الفائدة


 
:28: :28: :28: :28: :28:

انا مع الاستاذ تماما فيما ذكر وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالتربوشرجرو
الله اعلم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

مشكلة المحركات الصينى أخى العزيز هى فى التبريد ، حيث فى الأجواء الحارة ومع الحمل الكامل ومع الحرارة العالية جدا يحدث تلف فى جوان وش السلندر مما يؤدى إلى دخول زيت مع المياة وأيضا إلى غرف الإشتعال ، ولاتظهر إلا مع الحمل الكامل أو السرعات العالية
حاول أخذ عينة من ماء الرداياتور وإنظر فيها جيدا وإلمسها بيدك وهى باردة طبعا إذا وجدت بها زيتا ، يبقى المشكلة جوان وش السلندر 

واجهت هذه المشكلة فى محركات لوادر صينى وقمت بتفصيل جوانات وش سلندر بشركة متخصصة تصنع جوانات للمحركات الألمانية وإن وجدت جوان ألماني جاهز يكون أفضل 
وأرجو إخبارى وأنا متابع معك 
ولا أعتقد التربو تشارجر لأن المحرك جديد كما تقول 
والله أعلم 


​


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (4 أبريل 2009)

عفوا اخواني الكرام .......
بعد التدقيق وجد ان لون العادم و ذلك عند التغير السريع من السلنسية الي الحمل العالي ازرق فاتح مائل للبياض؟؟
ماء الردياتير نظيفة و لا توجد اثار زيت؟؟


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

أخى العزيز الحمد لله أنه ليس وش السلندر لأنك كنت ستحتاج تنظيف وش السلندر عند الخراط 

الاحتمال الثاني للدخان من هذا النوع هو الحريق النيئ أى الغير مكتمل وهذا يكون بسبب تسييل البخاخات أو الرشاشات لذلك فك رشاش واحد والمحرك يعمل ووجه فوهته إلى لوح خشب صغير ولاتعرضه لجسمك أو يدك ، وإنظر نوع الرش إذا كان سبراى أو تسييل ، ثم الرشاش الآخر وهكذا ، هذه الطريقة كنا نتبعها مع المحركات الألمانى ، أو إعمل إختبار للطلمبة والرشاشات بورشة الطلمبات 

والدخان لايخرج عن الخمسة أشياء الآتية 

طلمبة ورشاشات 
وش السلندر 
التربو تشارجر 
الفلاتر يراد تغييرها
ضبط التاكيهات (نسبة الانضغاط غير سليمة)
والله أعلم 





وليس شرطا أن يكون المحرك جديدا ، فهناك عيوب صناعة بالنسبة للمعدات الصينية كثيرة 
وكذلك عيوب تشغيل وصيانة 
وأبلغنا من فضلك 





​


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (5 أبريل 2009)

الدخان الاسود يعني احتراق غير كامل للوقود
الدخان الابيض يعني دخول الماء لغرفة الاحتراق
الدخان الازرق او المائل للزرقة يعني دخول الزيت لغرفة الاحتراق وهذا يعني خلل في الرنغات


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووورين جدا اخواني المهندسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اود ان اقول انة تم اكتشاف الخلل بعد الفحص و رغم ان السيارة جديدة و لم تعمل و لكن تم ادارتها لفترات طويلة علي السلنسية ؟؟
تم فحص خرج كمبوريسور التربو تشارجر و كانت المفاجئة و جود كمية من الزيت ؟؟
يعني السبب هو التربو تشارجر ؟؟
الرجاء منكم اخواني اكمال النقاش حول سبب تلف التربو حتي نستفيد من هذا؟؟؟


----------



## م زياد حسن (5 أبريل 2009)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> مشكووووووووووورين جدا اخواني المهندسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اود ان اقول انة تم اكتشاف الخلل بعد الفحص و رغم ان السيارة جديدة و لم تعمل و لكن تم ادارتها لفترات طويلة علي السلنسية ؟؟
> تم فحص خرج كمبوريسور التربو تشارجر و كانت المفاجئة و جود كمية من الزيت ؟؟
> يعني السبب هو التربو تشارجر ؟؟
> الرجاء منكم اخواني اكمال النقاش حول سبب تلف التربو حتي نستفيد من هذا؟؟؟


 

اللحمد لله اخي الكريم الذي توصلت للمشكلة .
انا ذكرت لك هذا الاحتمال سابقا لانه مر معي حلات كثيرة كما هي حالة محرك سيارتك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق وشكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (5 أبريل 2009)

الدخان المنبعث من السيارة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كثيراً ما نلاحظ إنبعاث الدخان من عوادم السيارات أو من تحت غطاء المحرك أو حتى من أسفل السيارة سواءً كان ذلك من السيارة التي نقودها أو من سيارة أخرى في الشارع. فيما يلي سنصنف أنواع الدخان المنبعث ومدى خطورته وما علينا فعله لتجنب هذا الإنبعاث.

1- دخان أبيض كثيف عند تشغيل السيارة: قد نلاحظ عند تشغيل السيارة في الصباح وخاصةً في فصل الشتاء إنبعاث غيمة من الدخان الأبيض من عادم السيارة ولا يلبث هذا الدخان أن يختفي بعد إرتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك للحد الطبيعي. وهذا الدخان عديم الرائحة، وقد يصاحبه تنقيط خفيف للماء من العادم.
هذا الدخان عبارة عن ماء متجمع داخل عادم السيارة ولا يلبث أن يتبخر كلياً ويتوقف الإنبعاث وحصول ذلك طبيعي جداً ولا يدعو للقلق.

2- دخان أبيض مزرق عند تشغيل السيارة: قد يحدث ذلك أيضاً عند تشغيل السيارة بعد إياقافها لعدة ساعات حيث تنبعث كمية صغيرة من الدخان الأبيض المائل للزرقة، ولا يلبث أن يختفي.
هذا الدخان عبارة عن بضعة نقاط من زيت المحرك التي تسربت خلال وقوف السيارة إلى إحدى الإسطوانات فاحترقت وأصدرت هذا الإنبعاث المصحوب برائحة الزيت المحترق. وهو لا يدعو للقلق أيضاً في حال توقف خلال عدة ثواني من بدء التشغيل، وهو دلالة على تقادم السيارة.

3- دخان أبيض كثيف ومستمر: تصدر بعض السيارات دخان أبيض كثيف عند بدء التشغيل ويستمر هذا الدخان في الإنبعاث حتى بعد إحماء السيارة وخلال سيرها.
هذا الدخان عبارة عن ماء متسرب من نظام التبريد إلى المحرك ويشير إلى مشكلة في الحواشي (الجازكيت) التي تفصل بين أجزاء المحرك المعدنية لمنع التسريب، ويصاحب هذه الأعراض وجود نقص مستمر في ماء مبرد السيارة (الرادييتور). وقد تكون المشكلة أكبر من ذلك، حيث يحتمل وجود شرخ أو صدع في الجزء العلوي من المحرك. 
في هذه الحالة يجب فحص السيارة من قبل ميكانيكي متخصص لتحديد موضع التسريب واستبدال الحواشي قبل تفاقم المشكلة.

4- دخان أسود من عادم السيارة: قد يعتقد البعض أن الدخان الأسود المنبعث من عادم السيارة هو مشكلة كبرى تتطلب عملاً ميكانيكياً ضخماً ومكلفاً. إلا أن هذا المفهوم غير صحيح. إذ أن الدخان الأسود يعني وجود خلل في إحتراق البنزين، أو إختلال نسبة الهواء والبنزين الداخلة إلى الإسطوانات.
وإن كان هذا الدخان لا يدعو للقلق إلى أن إصلاح المشكلة ضروري. وعادةً يكون الحل بإجراء الصيانة الدورية للسيارة وتبديل الزيوت والفلاتر وشمعات الإحتراق وتنظيف البخاخات في السيارة.
إهمال هذه المشكلة يؤدي عادة ً لضعف عام في أداء السيارة وازدياد نسبة إستهلاك الوقود بشكل ملحوظ.

5- دخان أبيض مزرق ومستمر: إن إنبعاث دخان أبيض مائل إلى اللون الأزرق من السيارة بشكل مستمر تصاحبه رائحة زيت محروق هو الأخطر من كل الإنبعاثات والأكثر كلفة في الإصلاح، حيث يشير هذا الدخان إلى تسريب مستمر في زيت المحرك إلى الاسطوانات مما يعني وجود خلل في إحدى الاسطوانات أو أكثر. ويصاحب هذه الأعراض وجود نقص مستمر في زيت المحرك وارتفاع في درجة حرارة السيارة.
في حال ملاحظة هذا الدخان يجب التوجه في أقرب وقت لورشة السيارات لإصلاح العطب. وقد تستغرق عملية الإصلاح عدة ساعات أو بضعة أيام.

6- دخان رمادي منبعث من فتحات التكييف: يحدث ذلك عادة ً عند تشغيل المكيف في الأيام الحارة جداً وخاصة عندما يكون الجو رطباً، وهذا الدخان عبارة عن بخار ماء، وهو لا يدعو للقلق بتاتاً ولا يلبث أن يختفي عندما تبرد السيارة من الداخل.

7- دخان منبعث من تحت غطاء السيارة: إن الدخان المبعث من تحت غطاء السيارة هو أمر مخيف للكثير من الناس، إلا أنه في حقيقة الأمر مشابه لغيره من الإنبعاثات في معظم الأحيان.
إن وجود تسريب لأي من السوائل في أحد أجزاء السيارة ووصول هذا التسريب إلى السطح الخارجي للمحرك والذي يكون عادةً ذو حرارة مرتفعة يؤدي بالضرورة إلى إحتراق هذا السائل أو تبخره وبالتالي وجود هذا الدخان. ويمكن تحديد موضع التسريب من نوعية الرائحة المصاحبة للدخان والنظر إلى مصدر الدخان تحت غطاء المحرك. يسثنى من ذلك الدخان ذو رائحة الإحتراق القوية والذي يشير إلى وجود حريق كهربائي.
يفضل في هذه الحالات إيقاف السيارة وإطفاء المحرك. فإذا خف إنبعاث الدخان يمكن الإنتظار لبضعة دقائق ومن ثم فتح غطاء السيارة مع توخي الحذر لمعرفة مصدر الدخان. أما إذا ازداد الدخان بعد وقوف السيارة أو لوحظ وجود لهب فالأفضل هو الإبتعاد عن السيارة والإتصال بدائرة الإطفاء.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (5 أبريل 2009)

عند دخول بعض المواد لغرفة الاحتراق, فأنها تؤدي إلى تغيير لون دخان العادم. بالتعرف على لون العادم يمكنك أن تستدل على مشاكل المحرك ويمكنك من تحديد ما يمكن عمله لضبط وإصلاح المشكلة.


الدخان الأبيض
يدل على حريق ماء أو سائل تبريد. إنه من الطبيعي أن تلاحظ دخان أبيض عند بدأ تشغيل السيارة في الأيام الباردة. الماء المتكثف داخل المحرك سوف يحترق مكون الدخان الأبيض. هذا يجب أن يختفي بعد وصل المحرك لدرجة حرارة التشغيل. الدخان الأبيض الذي لا ينقشع يدل على هناك ماء يدخل غرفة الاحتراق. قم بملاحظة مستمرة لمستوى سائل التبريد في المشع (الردياتير). في حالة انخفاض مستوى سائل التبريد, قد يكون السبب هو تلف حابك رأس الاسطوانات (الوجه/الجوان), شرخ في رأس الاسطوانات أو كتلة المحرك.



الدخان الأسود,
يعني وقود زائد يدخل غرفة الاحتراق. قد يكون هناك تسييل بالبخاخات, غلق لصمام خنق بدأ الإدارة, تسييل من أبرة عوامة المغذي (الكربراتير), أو مشكلة بالعوامة. تلف حساس الأوكسجين بحيث يعطي إشارة إلى الحاسب بأن الوقود ضعيف مما يجعل الحاسب يزيد من زمن الحقن وإدخال وقود زائد للمحرك.



الدخان الأزرق (رمادي مائل للزرقة),
يعني أن زيت محرك أو زيت نقل حركة يدخل للمحرك. قد يكون بسبب تلف حلقات المكبس (الشنابر), تآكل في دلائل الصمامات, تلف حابك رأس الاسطوانات, كسر في منظم تخلخل ناقل الحركة. لاحظ مستوى زيت المحرك وزيت ناقل الحركة للتأكد من مصدر التسرب. زيادة الزيت بالعادم قد يتلف حساس الأوكسجين.

المحرك يستهلك زيت بمعدل أكثر من الطبيعي, وهناك دخان بالعادم.

يلاحظ أن مستوى الزيت منخفض, يدل وجود دخان بالعادم أن الزيت يحرق بواسطة المحرك. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ أن المحرك لم يصبح له نفس القدرة التي كان عليها من قبل.

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. احتمال أن صمام التهوية الجبري لعلبة عمود المرفق لا يعمل بطريقة سليمة: قم بتغيير الصمام.

2. احتمال أن المحرك به مشاكل ميكانيكية: اختبر ضغط المحرك للحكم على حالة المحرك.

3. احتمال تآكل في حلقات المكبس (الشنابر): قم بتغيير الشنابر.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

4. احتمال تآكل في حابك صمامات المحرك: قم بتغيير حابك الصمام.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

دخان رمادي بالعادم:

تلاحظ وجود دخان رمادي بالعادم عند القيام بإدارة السيارة. الدخان قد يختفي أو لا يختفي بعد وصول المحرك إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل. في حالة اختفائه فأنه أصبح أقل ملاحظة. الدخان قد يكون مائل للزرقة.

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. احتمال تآكل في حلقات المكبس (الشنابر): قم بتغيير الشنابر.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

2. احتمال تآكل في حابك صمامات المحرك: قم بتغيير حابك الصمام.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

3. احتمال تلف أو تآكل في دليل الصمامات: قم بتغيير دليل الصمامات.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

§ دخان أبيض أو بخار ماء بالعادم:

تلاحظ وجود دخان أبيض بالعادم عند القيام بإدارة السيارة. في حالة أن الجو بارد, فإن ذلك يعتبر طبيعي. في حالة عدم اختفاء الدخان بعد الوصول إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل فإن ذلك يدل على أن هناك مشكلة.

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. احتمال دخول سائل ناقل الحركة مجمع السحب خلال منظم التخلخل: قم بتغيير منظم التخلخل.

2. احتمال أن حابك رأس الاسطوانات تالف: قم بتغيير حابك رأس الاسطوانات.

3. احتمال اعوجاج أو شرخ برأس الاسطوانات: قم باستعدال أو تغيير رأس الاسطوانات.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

4. احتمال شرخ كتلة الاسطوانات: قم بتغيير كتلة الاسطوانات.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

§ دخان أسود بالعادم:

تلاحظ وجود دخان أسود بالعادم عند القيام بإدارة السيارة. احتمال أن يختفي الدخان مع وصول المحرك لدرجة حرارة التشغيل وقد لا يختفي. في حالة اختفاءه, فإنه يصبح أقل ملاحظة. قد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ أن المحرك يعمل بمشقة أو يكون هناك تقطيع في الإشعال.

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. في حالة وجود مغذي (كربراتير) بالسيارة, فهناك احتمال أن يكون خانق بدأ الإدارة مثبت في وضع إغلاق: قم بإصلاحه أو استبداله.

2. احتمال وجود تسييل لبخاخات الوقود: قم باستبدال البخاخات.

3. احتمال انسداد منقي (مرشح/فلتر) الهواء: قم باستبدال منقي الهواء.

4. احتمال وجود بعض المشاكل الأخرى بالإشعال: أفحص غطاء الموزع, العضو الدوار (الشاكوش). منظم الإشعال قد يكون تالف.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رائحة العادم:

§ السيارة تستهلك وقود أعلى من المعدل الطبيعي, وهناك رائحة قوية بالعادم:

زيادة معدل استهلاك الوقود (أو قلت المسافة المقطوعة لنفس كمية الوقود) بمقدار ملحوظ. هناك رائحة قوية تشابه رائحة البيض الفاسد تصدر من العادم. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ أن السيارة ليس لها نفس القدرة المعتادة.

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. في حالة وجود مغذي (كربراتير) بالسيارة, فهناك احتمال أن يكون خانق بدأ الإدارة مثبت في وضع إغلاق: قم بإصلاحه أو استبداله.

2. احتمال أن المحرك به مشاكل ميكانيكية: اختبر ضغط المحرك للحكم على حالة المحرك.

3. احتمال توقيت خاطئ للإشعال. قم بضبط توقيت الإشعال.

4. احتمال وجود خطأ في نظام التحكم الإليكتروني في المحرك. قم بفحص نظام التحكم في المحرك عن طريق معدة الفحص (scan tool).أفحص الدوائر وقم بإصلاحها أو استبدال الأجزاء حسب ما يتطلب ذلك.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

5. المحرك قد يكون ساخن أكثر من اللازم. أفحص وقم بإصلاح نظام التبريد.

6. بخاخات الوقود قد تكون مثبتة في وضع فتح جزئي. قم باستبدال البخاخات.

7. قد يكون هناك واحد من وحدات التحكم في التلوث لا يعمل بطريقة سليمة.

8. قد يكون هناك مشاكل في الإشعال: قم بفحص واستبدل غطاء الموزع, العضو الدوار, أسلاك الإشعال و شمعات الإشعال.

9. قد يكون هناك مشاكل في منظم ضغط الوقود (يعمل تحت ضغط أعلى من المحدد): أفحص ضغط الوقود عن طريق مقياس ضغط الوقود. قم باستبدال منظم ضغط الوقود.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

§ هناك رائحة البيض الفاسد تنبعث من العادم:

عند إدارة المحرك وفي حالة توقف السيارة, وتلاحظ رائحة كريهة من العادم. هذه الرائحة تشبه البيض الفاسد. ليس أنت الملاحظ الوحيد لذلك, بل كل من يقف أو يمر حول السيارة.

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. هناك احتمال بتلف في نظام التحكم الإليكتروني للمحرك: أفحص نظام التحكم في المحرك بواسطة معدة الفحص (scan tool) . أفحص الدوائر وقم بإصلاح أو استبدال الأجزاء حسب ما هو مطلوب.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

2. هناك مشاكل في الإشعال: أفحص واستبدال غطاء الموزع, العضو الدوار(الشاكوش), أسلاك الإشعال, وشمعات الإشعال.

3. تلف منظم ضغط الوقود: أفحص ضغط الوقود عن طريق مقياس ضغط الوقود: قم باستبدال منظم ضغط الوقود.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

4. المحرك قد يعاني من مشاكل ميكانيكية: قم بإجراء اختبار الضغط للتأكد من حالة المحرك.

5. المحرك قد يكون ساخن أكثر من اللازم. أفحص وقم بإصلاح نظام التبريد.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

§ هناك رائحة قوية للبنزين تنبعث من العادم:

تلاحظ انبعاث رائحة البنزين من العادم. تجعلك تعتقد أن هناك تسريب للبنزين. ليس أنت الملاحظ الوحيد لذلك, بل كل من يقف أو يمر حول السيارة. قد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ استهلاك عالي للوقود(أو انخفاض في المسافة المقطوعة لنفس كمية الوقود).

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. هناك احتمال بتلف في نظام التحكم الإليكتروني للمحرك: أفحص نظام التحكم في المحرك بواسطة معدة الفحص (scan tool). أفحص الدوائر وقم بإصلاح أو استبدال الأجزاء حسب ما هو مطلوب.

2. هناك مشاكل في الإشعال: أفحص واستبدال غطاء الموزع, العضو الدوار(الشاكوش), أسلاك الإشعال, وشمعات الإشعال.

3. عدم نظافة البخاخات: نظف أو استبدل البخاخات.

4. المحرك قد يعاني من مشاكل ميكانيكية: قم بإجراء اختبار الضغط للتأكد من حالة المحرك.

5. في حالة وجود مغذي (كربراتير) بالسيارة, فهناك احتمال أن يكون خانق بدأ الإدارة مثبت في وضع إغلاق: قم بإصلاحه أو استبداله.

6. قد يكون هناك تسريب للتخلخل: قم بإصلاح أو استبدال خطوط التخلخل.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

دخان ورائحة من السيارة:

دخان يخرج من تحت غطاء محرك السيارة:

في الغالب أنك ستشاهد دخان يخرج من تحت غطاء المحرك عند بدأ تشغيل السيارة أو عند التوقف في إشارة المرور. قد يكون مصاحب أو لا يكون مصاحب لمشاكل مع تشغيل المحرك عند الحمل الخالي. هذا الدخان لا يمكن تجاهله فقد يتسبب في تلف المحرك أو حدوث حريق. يمكن تحديد سبب المشكلة عن طريق اللون, الرائحة, وكمية الدخان.

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. في حالة أن الدخان له رائحة الزيت, هناك تسريب للزيت: قم بإصلاح التسريب.

2. في حالة أن الدخان لونه أبيض, فهناك احتمال تسريب لسائل التبريد: قم بإصلاح التسريب.

3. في حالة أن الدخان لونه أزرق أو أسود وله رائحة قوية, هناك حريق في الأسلاك: قم بإصلاح الأسلاك.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

§ السيارة تستهلك وقود أعلى من المعدل الطبيعي, وهناك رائحة بنزين قوية تأتي من السيارة:

زيادة معدل استهلاك الوقود (أو قلت المسافة المقطوعة لنفس كمية الوقود) بمقدار ملحوظ. هناك رائحة قوية للبنزين تصدر من المحرك عند إيقافه. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ أن السيارة ليس لها نفس القدرة المعتادة.

الأسباب المحتملة:

1. احتمال وجود تسرب في خط أنابيب الوقود: قم بإصلاح أو استبدال خط الوقود.

2. المحرك قد يعاني من مشاكل ميكانيكية: قم بإجراء اختبار الضغط للتأكد من حالة المحرك.

3. منظم ضغط الوقود قد يكون يعمل عند ضغط عالي: أفحص ضغط الوقود بمقياس ضغط الوقود. قم باستبدال منظم ضغط الوقود.
(هذه العملية تندرج تحت ما لا يمكن القيام به بنفسك) (not a DIY job).

4. احتمال أن هناك تسييل في البخاخات: قم باستبدال البخاخات.

5. احتمال أن غطاء خزان البنزين مفقود أو تالف: قم باستبدال غطاء خزان البنزين.


----------



## م احمد قدرى (5 أبريل 2009)

سبب تلف التربو هو ادارة المحرك على السلانسيه فترة طويله


----------



## commander 15 (6 أبريل 2009)

م زياد حسن قال:


> اللحمد لله اخي الكريم الذي توصلت للمشكلة .
> انا ذكرت لك هذا الاحتمال سابقا لانه مر معي حلات كثيرة كما هي حالة محرك سيارتك
> اتمنى لك التوفيق وشكرا


 
و انا أيدتك بقوة يا بشمهندس لأن المشكلة مرت علي قبل كدة
تحياتي لك


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (6 أبريل 2009)

شكر خاص الى المهندس م محمود جمال على هذا الجهد الكريم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> أخى العزيز الحمد لله أنه ليس وش السلندر لأنك كنت ستحتاج تنظيف وش السلندر عند الخراط
> 
> الاحتمال الثاني للدخان من هذا النوع هو الحريق النيئ أى الغير مكتمل وهذا يكون بسبب تسييل البخاخات أو الرشاشات لذلك فك رشاش واحد والمحرك يعمل ووجه فوهته إلى لوح خشب صغير ولاتعرضه لجسمك أو يدك ، وإنظر نوع الرش إذا كان سبراى أو تسييل ، ثم الرشاش الآخر وهكذا ، هذه الطريقة كنا نتبعها مع المحركات الألمانى ، أو إعمل إختبار للطلمبة والرشاشات بورشة الطلمبات
> 
> ...



 ---------------------------------------------------------


إليكم هذه المعلومات عن التربو تشارجر 

 (منقولة للأمانة)

 الملف بالمرفقات​


----------



## علي أور (7 أبريل 2009)

كلام المهندس محمود جمال وافي وملم بكافة الاحتمالات لمثل هذا العطل مع الشكر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير شربك (16 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## maarafa (16 فبراير 2010)

جز الله خير جميع اخواننا المهندسين الاكفاء الذين اشتركو فى كتابة ومناقشة الموضوع
الهم تحعل هذه الفائدة فى ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## naalnaji (22 فبراير 2010)

*الاحتراق الداخلي*

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم اخواني على المعلومات القيمه التي افدتونا فيها 
لكن انا اعتقد انو السبب هو معايره ال fule pumpوالتي تعرف بالريتاد والادوانز:28:


----------



## engashraf54 (18 أغسطس 2010)

علاج تلك المشكلة في ضبط الرشاشات والطلمبة وبعدها ضبط التاكيهات (بارد وساخن)
وشكرا


----------



## engashraf54 (18 أغسطس 2010)

سؤالي اعزائي المهندسين
هل لديكم فكرة عن متخصصين في قطع غيار مضخات الخرسانة


----------



## halim07 (18 أغسطس 2010)

لا ننسى ان مضخة الوقود تتسبب ايضا في هدا المشكل اما بدخان ازرق او اسود حسب وضعيتها (lavonse -rotare) 
كما انها في كلتا الحالتين تسبب ارتفاع محسوس في حرارة المحرك مع ضعف الاداء


وشكرا معلومات جيدة


----------



## احمدهارون (18 أغسطس 2010)

اياكم والصيني وبالاخص فيما يخص المحركات
اذا كان الدخان بعد التدويرة مباشرة مافي مشكلة كل المحركات كدة وشكلك بتدوس علي الابنص بعد التدوير مباشرة وده ما كويس 
حسب علمي وانا ما مختص


----------



## mohamedsaied15680 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## fery20088 (25 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير م محمود جمال


----------



## sam19815050 (27 يناير 2015)

بجد الله ينور يا بشمهندسين


----------

